
Facebook Turns To Twitter For Inspiration Again, Brings @ Tagging To Updates - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/facebook-turns-to-twitter-for-inspiration-again-brings-tagging-to-status-updates/
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=816040>

